
Ask HN: Where to learn UX/Design? - ux_abc
We are a startup with limited cash looking to boost our site usability on mobile and desktop, but we don&#x27;t know anything about UX&#x2F;Design. We&#x27;d like to learn ourselves (x2 developers) instead of paying for an expensive contractor.<p>The last time someone asked HN where to learn UX&#x2F;Design was 10 years ago - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1768358, what are some good teach-yourself resources out there today?
======
heldrida
Learn a prototype tool, like Framer, or After Effects.

Do research, find common patterns.

Use any tool of your liking to design, for example Sketch, Figma are quick to
learn and quite popular.

Affinity Design is one of my favourites, for illustration, design, etc.

Read about colour basics, the colour wheel, etc. Contrast, etc. Use
www.coolors.co

Read about typography, the most basics.

Keep researching and prototyping.

~~~
ux_abc
Ok great, thank you!

